# Cylinder Head Rebuilding Help Needed



## g-mack (May 22, 2008)

I've never rebuilt heads before, so any advice is appreciated. Found a pair of date code correct heads, but I just got the castings so I'll need to buy all new components: valves, springs, rocker arms, etc. They are a bit rusty, but not too bad. I'll have the machine shop inspect, but what should I be aware of? I assume they measure the guides to determine if I'll need oversized valve stems? Also, where's a good source for the parts to bring them back to stock specs? Thanks!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I would drop the heads off at a machine shop, unless you have the special tools to do the guides and seats, you can't rebuild them yourself. Have them install the new valves, guides, seals and springs.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Rukee said:


> I would drop the heads off at a machine shop, unless you have the special tools to do the guides and seats, you can't rebuild them yourself. Have them install the new valves, guides, seals and springs.


and hardenned valve seats for unleaded gas. Ditto, have a pro do it.


----------

